
Ask HN: Has NH become too well-known to provide any signal? - Quekid5
I&#x27;m obviously thinking of signal vs. noise here.<p>This is obviously tongue-in-cheek, but I feel that there a <i>lot</i> of noise these days. Fight me!  :)
======
uberman
Personally, I would prefer that the overtly political posts with little to no
tech angle would stop. I feel there are plenty of other outlets for those
topics.

------
rmbryan
Is there a newer channel to compare to?

------
bradknowles
New Hampshire?

